# Conformity vs Individuality



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Honesty plz and of course feel free to specify and add to your response by commenting.

1. SFP for Conformity here.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

What, in general? Like with no scope, just the sum of all contexts mooshed together into a blob of brownish-green playdough? I actually have no idea; I've never thought about it from a total sum perspective before. It's always been conform where appropriate or desired, stand out where appropriate or desired.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Aeloria said:


> What, in general? Like with no scope, just the sum of all contexts mooshed together into a blob of brownish-green playdough? I actually have no idea; I've never thought about it from a total sum perspective before. It's always been conform where appropriate or desired, stand out where appropriate or desired.


Yeah I figured I'd be getting some "I'm going to _intelligently_ point out the obvious lack of specificity of this thread." 

Sorry not trying to be annoyed but I'm annoyed. Not even at you. just am.

If it's open ended like this then there's meant to be interpretation. I was more curious about the comments left in this thread than the poll.

I have a lot more to say on the matter as it's something I think about a lot but that's kind of what I was hoping I could hear some of you all do first. Analyze and preferably with personal examples? I appreciate your response but the whole, "oh not how I would do it so i'm going to criticize/ be above this poll" is irritating.

Edit: Sorry, I realize the whole criticism thing actually applies to ALL criticism That's it's not how you would do it. We all think we're right when we criticize.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Non-conformity does not exist. If conforming is an individual following a group mind than an individual not following a group mind is following another group mind -those who are not following the group mind, thus conforming to the group mind who are not following the group mind.

AMIRITE?!


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

For what it's worth, I think Individuality is going to score a lot higher than what is actually the case. As a society, we seem to like to think of ourselves as independent individuals. Conformity has negative implications of being manipulated and controlled and that we aren't as independent as we would like to think. Maybe this trend will not be as strong on a forum where people are trying to work out their personality, but I reckon it's likely to be there nonetheless.

ENTP - Individuality.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Neither, I'll be me and if that happens to conform with something society deems acceptable/unacceptable then I don't really give a shit.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I hate questions like this that attempt to brand extreme modes to opposite ends. You don't just have one or the other. It just doesn't happen like that. Now if it was about the benefits and disadvantages of individuality/conformity I would have had some more diverse thoughts.


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

NFP - Individuality 

I tried to conform but it didn't work. I guess I was born to stand out, not in a way that I would stick out like a sore thumb. I don't care if people (mostly people who dislike me) will label me as a weirdo. I highly value my individuality.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

INTP - Individuality. While it's impossible to go through life without conforming to some extent, I do value some of the things that make me unique. I make my coffee with 4-5 sugars and I shower in the dark, sitting on the ground, to name a few.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

Thinking about it further, I still can't see which one I lean toward. I'm concerned with the feelings of people around me, not as a self-image thing, but because it's how I communicate. So I constantly try to accomodate the feelings of others, which prompts conformity. However, I think little of willful expectations placed upon me, and while I respect rules, I would break them without hesitation in favor of my own values; at that point, conformity means nothing to me.

It's dynamically subjective. Conformity and individualism bow to the objective. Whichever is most suited to reach the optimal outcome is what I will choose.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Neither, I'll be me and if that happens to conform with something society deems acceptable/unacceptable then I don't really give a shit.


If you don't give a shit what people think then why are you saying so in a post on the internet?

I realize this was an unfair post after I said so. I'm not going to edit it out cause I think it has a grain of truth but, you were just answering the question I guess.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

ENTP - Individuality

I see no issue with this poll. I think if you define conformity as trying to fit in, and individualism as trying to stand out - you've got a pretty simple question. I suppose it's true, there isn't true "non-conformity", but the general sort of effort made can still be compared.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

There are actually two issues: the title of the thread, "Conformity vs Individuality," and the poll, "Which is stronger: your desire to conform or your desire to stand out?" Going by the thread title, my answer is individuality, by the poll name, my answer is neither. I did vote for "Individuality-NFP."


----------



## Melfina (Feb 5, 2013)

CONFORM!!! but here's the thing...conformity is only positive if it's for something beneficial and NO the end does not justify the means. 90% of conformity is hella wrong. -_-'
To be fair, don't individualists look so much brighter when in contrast to the conformity?
I think they're both meant to work in tandem for best results.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Neither? I definitely don't conform for the sake of conforming, but I don't want to stand just to be different from everyone else. 
I JUST WANNA BE MUHSELF? And I don't think it's that black/white for most people either


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah I had thoughts about this but now i don't know if I want to say them because idk how right they are but all I can say is for me personally, I chose conformity because I've always been different. I don't know if people who chose individuality are just brave enough to be themselves or got the conforming thing down so are brave enough to try and stand out. Or a mix. But like phony and others have said this is clearly not a black and white issue. Standing out and things normally thought of as being individual can be a form of conformity in itself, if it's a kind of sub culture for example. 

Idk i really think it's hard to stand out in a positive way.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of questions like this either.
I do not make an attempt to be an individual and be crazy and different or anything like that. I might not have the most normal interests, however.
Mostly, I like to fit in. I'm not trying to fit in with every belief and way of mainstream america, however.
But I'm not looking to draw attention. I'd rather just be. Not be noticed by everyone. So I picked conformity. Because I like to be in the background.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

scorpion said:


> If you don't give a shit what people think then why are you saying so in a post on the internet?
> 
> I realize this was an unfair post after I said so. I'm not going to edit it out cause I think it has a grain of truth but, you were just answering the question I guess.


uhh, okay


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

ENFJ-individuality. I'm definately an odd person and I like that. I have times when I want to be "normal" and feel like everyone else, but overall I love and am proud of the weird person that I am. I watch tv shows and movies and listen to music that my friends have only heard about through me. I like being quirky and different. I don't go out of my way to be and individual and I know when to tone it down, but all in all, I would find it very hard to conform.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I was doing some thinking about this and realized that it's more that like . . .. you stand out to people, individuals and that you would only want to stand out to a few individuals in a positive way (unless you want to be famous which I think is unhealthy).

Also, I think that we're all individuals and that a good way to stand out is through humor.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

scorpion said:


> Yeah I had thoughts about this but now i don't know if I want to say them because idk how right they are but all I can say is for me personally, I chose conformity because I've always been different. I don't know if people who chose individuality are just brave enough to be themselves or got the conforming thing down so are brave enough to try and stand out. Or a mix. But like phony and others have said this is clearly not a black and white issue. Standing out and things normally thought of as being individual can be a form of conformity in itself, if it's a kind of sub culture for example.
> 
> Idk i really think it's hard to stand out in a positive way.


SFP and conformity don't seem to go together to me, but I appreciate you elaborating on your viewpoint. I've always been different too, but I have no desire to conform. I do, however, have a respect for a lot of old-fashioned so-called "normal" things and I'm big on nostalgia and stuff. But these feelings are still not an effort to conform, if anything they come from the same rebellious individualist place as all my other feelings, because my "old-fashioned" desires are strongest when I am surrounded by people who don't appreciate them or are speaking against them!

I'm a rebel to the core, whether I want to be or not. It actually physically pains me to do what someone wants me to do, my first instinct is always to do the opposite. That doesn't mean I always actually DO the opposite, but it's always what I feel like doing. I have to fight my instincts if I want to do the "supposed-tos."


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting poll. Individuality for me - INFJ


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

STP for conformity here

I mean, it's not like I normally go out of my way to conform, but I'm _much_ more likely to do that than to go out of my way to be individual. That, to me, is just ridiculous. Damn hipsters.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm an individual who conforms where it makes sense for me to conform, and takes my own path when I see what I perceive to be a better way. Always interesting to see others follow me once they realize an alternate and better path exists, but maybe they are the wisest of all since they sit back and watch what works and doesn't work before making their own decision.

By three methods we may learn wisdom: First, by reflection, which is noblest; Second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest. - Confucius


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

Because it's impossible for NTPs to conform.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Hearts said:


> Because it's impossible for NTPs to conform.


I think the INP was meant to be NTP


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Hearts said:


> Because it's impossible for NTPs to conform.


oh typo lol


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am my own self. I'm just not what I (or most) would consider an Individualist. 

I don't believe things because the people around me do. I don't think what other people think. I am my own person. 

However, I prefer blending into the crowd to standing out. I'm not at all traditional, but I love classy things and certain traditions simply because I see beauty in them. I like them. I love the feeling of being part of a culture, a family, a community. Not in the "I'm just going to lose all my sense of self and blindly follow the trends!" sort of way. Which is what most people think when they think, "Conformist." But anyways, I'm NFP, and I shall vote for Conformity. It's simply how I tend to behave. 

But I am always, always my own person. 

Most people on this poll will vote Individuality. This is kind of hilarious, but our culture right now is very individualistic in mentality. So, naturally, most people come to think in an "individualist" sort of manner. So in a way, a lot of the swing towards supposed individuality is just people _conforming_ in a sense to the social norm. Not that it's even a bad thing, really. I just think it curious.


----------



## Personality (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a false dichotomy, I cant answer.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Personality said:


> This is a false dichotomy, I cant answer.


Why do you say it's false?


----------



## Personality (Jun 2, 2012)

scorpion said:


> Why do you say it's false?


Being both a conformist and an individual relative to another group or individual is inevitable. 

At least with the way we are using these words, its pretty hard to talk about this subject when the words we are using to define our categories aren't mutually exclusive.

To be totally selfless and altruistic is sometimes a vice the same can be said about the converse principle.


[Now for an example]

{Actually, try to provide one for yourself, take any person in a situation and find them as both a conformist and and individualist. Don't claim it to be false if you can't do it, I would but I have to be too detailed by my standards and its quicker if you just agree or disagree after some investigation}

(Or)
A Basketball team
(or)
A school classroom


We all follow our own laws and communal laws, trust me those who dont can be proven to have motivation toward some higher social standard, that they therefore want others to conform to in essence.

Humans aren't somehow separate from reality, so we conform to the laws of physics. I know that this thread has special context but still we are not so simple.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Personality said:


> Being both a conformist and an individual relative to another group or individual is inevitable.
> 
> At least with the way we are using these words, its pretty hard to talk about this subject when the words we are using to define our categories aren't mutually exclusive.
> 
> ...


So basically you're saying I didn't define my terms? I was kind of hoping you could do that part; I wanted to see what responses people would come up with.


----------



## Personality (Jun 2, 2012)

scorpion said:


> So basically you're saying I didn't define my terms? I was kind of hoping you could do that part; I wanted to see what responses people would come up with.


I didn't I defined them as in my opinion {which is flawed} inaccurate.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Personality said:


> I didn't


Which part are you referring to here?


----------



## Personality (Jun 2, 2012)

scorpion said:


> So basically you're saying I didn't define my terms? I was kind of hoping you could do that part; I wanted to see what responses people would come up with.


I didn't I defined them as in my opinion {which is flawed} inaccurate.

To be pragmatic I chose individual, since it seems "ok"


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Personality said:


> I didn't I defined them as in my opinion {which is flawed} inaccurate.
> 
> To be pragmatic I chose individual, since it seems "ok"


But what didn't you do? I didn't ask you if you did something so what are you talking about?

Nvm it really doesn't matter. Respond if you want.


----------



## Personality (Jun 2, 2012)

scorpion said:


> But what didn't you do? I didn't ask you if you did something so what are you talking about?
> 
> Nvm it really doesn't matter. Respond if you want.


I didn't say you didn't define your terms


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Most people on this poll will vote Individuality. This is kind of hilarious, but our culture right now is very individualistic in mentality. So, naturally, most people come to think in an "individualist" sort of manner. So in a way, a lot of the swing towards supposed individuality is just people _conforming_ in a sense to the social norm. Not that it's even a bad thing, really. I just think it curious.


Lol, it's a paradox! 

If you say individuality, then you're conforming, because that's what everyone says. If you put conformity, then you're being an individual. XD


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Neither, I'll be me and if that happens to conform with something society deems acceptable/unacceptable then I don't really give a shit.


ISTP and couldn't of said it better. Conformity and individuality are societal constructs after all.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I voted for conformity as an INTP because in _most_ situations I'll go with the flow.

If it comes down to any sort of groveling or any sort of doing something that I _believe is bad_ then I won't do it. But generally I don't want to make a fuss and just kind of do whatever unless red flags pop up.

I'm pretty non-conformist though. I don't play by rules for sake of "The Rules". 

Now that I think of it I should've put non-conformist, but whatever


----------

